# battery not charging



## nykou (Aug 28, 2012)

I just received my Acer Aspire 5742G yesterday and I thought all was well. HA! I only had 4GB of my 16GB formated but no big deal thanks to your forum I managed to fix that. I used it all last night liking this little machine. scontobatteria.com. Last night I turned it off plugged it in and went to bed only to find this morning that it didn't charge? Whats up with that? Has anyone had this problem? When the mini is on it shows that it is running off AC power and battery charging (1%). However this number never changes. It doesn't charge. I tried simple things like removing the battery and putting it back in but no luck. I think I'm just going to return this one and give up on the mini because I'm afraid of future issues. I am running on the factory installed Ubuntu. If anyone has any suggestions or fixes before I send this back I appreciate it.My battery is like this: http://www.accukorting.nl/acer-aspire-5742g.html .


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Sounds like a bad battery or connection.


----------

